# Milwaukee radio



## Mike- (Aug 20, 2011)

Does anyone have n e feedback on there radio in terms of sound q and iPod sync capabilities. Is it durable? 

Any feedback would e great.


----------



## Tom Struble (Mar 2, 2007)

i think Milwaukee makes it:thumbsup:


----------



## chris klee (Feb 5, 2008)

the ipod hook up is just a aux input. it sounds pretty good for a job site radio, sounds good enough for my shop.
its pretty durable, mine has been banged around the bed of my truck and even got rained on once.


----------



## Framer53 (Feb 23, 2008)

Mike- said:


> Does anyone have n e feedback on there radio in terms of sound q and iPod sync capabilities. Is it durable?
> 
> Any feedback would e great.


When framing full time we replaced them about every 18 months. They are very durable as that includes snow rain freeze, ice etc. Durable they are. They also have very good sound volume with decent quality.

never used the ipod hookup.


----------



## Brutus (May 29, 2007)

This one?










Im looking into it aswell. I have the older version, screen is broke, and it doesn't charge the newer M-series batteries.... so I was thinking that this may be a good option. It is also the lowest price of all the radios at HD here right now.


----------



## BamBamm5144 (Jul 12, 2008)

I have this model. Durable, and clear quality audio. The iPod connection works well and you can also have your phone charging.

Get it.


----------



## Mike- (Aug 20, 2011)

It's good


----------



## Mike- (Aug 20, 2011)

It's real goooood


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy (Oct 15, 2010)

I had one years ago when they first started making them and used it up then learned about the sears 2 year plan and have done that with the last 2 dewalts I don't care for the dewalts very much but I did toss it off the 1st floor roof the other day and it was fine:blink::blink:


----------



## ohiohomedoctor (Dec 26, 2010)

Buy the Bosch one.


----------



## JesseCocozza (Aug 20, 2011)

ohiohomedoctor said:


> Buy the Bosch one.


I've had the bosch one for a few years and it's sweet. It looks like hell now but it still works great. I love the gfci's on it as well. I also have the small Makita that doesn't charge batteries but goes two full work days on a full battery. I can also lock the iPod in there and take it too the beach. It has a nice little gasket to keep the sand and rain out and sounds great for it's size.


----------



## Mike- (Aug 20, 2011)

This is about the milwaukee radio. Not the Bosch. Make a new thread- thread stealers. Ty

Mike


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy (Oct 15, 2010)

Mike you might want pop a cold beer and breath:whistling Hijacking threads is nothing new around here:laughing: sometimes it is a necessary part of information :blink:


----------



## Mike- (Aug 20, 2011)

I already had a beer. Lol. It's all good.


----------



## Tom Struble (Mar 2, 2007)

we don't steal threads:no:we commandeer them:thumbup:


----------



## ohiohomedoctor (Dec 26, 2010)

Mike- said:


> This is about the milwaukee radio. Not the Bosch. Make a new thread- thread stealers. Ty
> 
> Mike


I am trying to help. Throw out that crappy little red boom box and buy a real radio.


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy (Oct 15, 2010)

When my Dewalt dies I'm going Bosch:thumbsup:


----------



## ohiohomedoctor (Dec 26, 2010)

Dirtywhiteboy said:


> When my Dewalt dies I'm going Bosch:thumbsup:


That's what happened to me. When black n pecker bought dewalt I went totally Bosch. Hopefully when they buy Bosch ill have enough equity in my home to refinance and buy a couple festools.


----------



## Sir Mixalot (Jan 6, 2008)

Mike- said:


> Does anyone have n e feedback on there radio in terms of sound q and iPod sync capabilities. Is it durable?
> 
> Any feedback would e great.


Mine rocks. :walkman: I did a review on it here on CT-->http://www.contractortalk.com/reviews/radio-milwaukee :thumbup:

-Paul


----------



## Sir Mixalot (Jan 6, 2008)

Mines not so clean anymore though. :laughing:









-Paul


----------

